# Is it legal to pack out a deer?



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

After hunting out west and packing out elk and deer on backpack frames, I was wondering if it can be done in Michigan? I understand bone and hide would probably need to be packed as well.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

kracker said:


> After hunting out west and packing out elk and deer on backpack frames, I was wondering if it can be done in Michigan? I understand bone and hide would probably need to be packed as well.


Make sure it's tagged.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Be prepared to hike back in to the kill site if requested to do so by the Conservation Officer. I know of an incident where this has happened and the hunter was ticketed and had the deer confiscated. I do not know what the violation was though.


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

I would have no problem walking back to the kill sight, I wouldn't have anything to hide. I would like to know what the situation was with the case you referred to about the confiscation. At our deer camp we walk off the trail a long ways. Anyone that has had a nasty long drag knows the effort going over log after log. 3 or 4 guys walking the same distance with packframes would be much easier and faster in the long run. I can't find anything stating for or against this. I understand sounds odd to do in Michigan but is it illegal? It is a common practice out west.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I know of people who have had the CO run into them, and the CO helped them pack it out...just make sure it's tagged, and that you either have visible legal antlers with a buck tag, or an antlerless tag to match the lack of antlers. 

I don't think you can quarter an elk and pack it out in Michigan, they would prefer that you get help...that may have changed in the last few years, tho.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Transportation of Game

You may transport your own and another person's lawfully taken game. You cannot destroy the identity or evidence of the sex of any bird or animal, except for processed or butchered deer, bear and elk as noted below. If you are transporting migratory birds, one fully feathered wing must be left on the bird. If transporting another person's migratory birds, they must be tagged with the person's name, signature and home address, and the number of birds by species, dates of kill and small game license number.

If you butcher your deer, elk or bear, or have the animal butchered by a commercial processor before going home, the head of the animal, along with the kill tag or seal, must accompany the butchered animal during transport.

Exception: If you submit the head for TB or CWD testing, you must have the kill tag and disease tag receipt in your possession. Nonresidents may need to comply with restrictions in other states for importing game taken in Michigan (see Hunters Importing Deer, Elk or Moose).


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

Malainse, thanks for the response. I did see that section in the rule book. I do understand about sex identification and the head being present. If all of the deer is present and coming out together (3 or 4 guys) at the same time, would it still be frowned upon? Antlers naturally attached, scrotum left naturally attached (we only buck hunt this area). Basically just running a knife through the deer 2 or 3 times without breaking it down further till final butchering. I do realize it would be stretching the law a bit-or would it be simply going to far? I don't see a violation against what the rule states but I fully respect the opinion of the appropriate authority. Which is the only one that maters.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Linda G. said:


> I don't think you can quarter an elk and pack it out in Michigan, they would prefer that you get help...that may have changed in the last few years, tho.


I had to quarter this one and pack it out this past September, it's legal.


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

srconnell22 said:


> I had to quarter this one and pack it out this past September, it's legal.


Nice job on the bull! Is that just a special provision for elk?


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

kracker said:


> Nice job on the bull! Is that just a special provision for elk?


The hunter pulled a tag in the lottery to hunt them.


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

Srconnell22, sorry for the confusion in my question for you. I ment to ask if if there was a provision just for elk to be quartered because of their size? Thanks for your response.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

kracker said:


> Srconnell22, sorry for the confusion in my question for you. I ment to ask if if there was a provision just for elk to be quartered because of their size? Thanks for your response.


No idea. I do know that animal was about two miles further back in than I wanted to drag that morning and it was starting to warm up. 

I believe there is something in regards to quartering the elk in the FAQ's in the packet the DNR sends to the hunters as well. 

The DNR's only concern during the elk season is that the animal is taken out of the woods before it spoils and they will do almost anything they can to help you achieve that. I can't even count the number of times the DNR has helped drag elk out with us.


----------

